# FreeBSD hoodies in UK/EU?



## mwest (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi there,

Is there anywhere in the UK/EU where you can order a (legit) FreeBSD hoodie? FreeBSD Mall looks like it only ships from the US.

I see there are a plethora of places that sell FreeBSD related items (Teespring, Redbubble, etc.) but would ideally want to buy from somewhere that supports the project.

Wouldn't necessarily have to be FreeBSD, any of the BSDs would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## razrx (Mar 30, 2020)

doing a quick search I only managed to find a RUNBSD hoodie

RUNBSD Hoodie

HTH


----------



## mwest (Mar 30, 2020)

Do you know who "Cyber Security Computer Data Engineer Team Tees" is though? I mean, I can always just print my own with a FreeBSD design, but was hoping to purchase a few from somewhere that supported the project!

Thanks!


----------



## razrx (Mar 30, 2020)

no I don't I'm afraid.
I have a FreeBSD hoodiebut that was shipped from the US before COVID-19 was a thing.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

Cargo traffic is still operational as far as I know. But it might be a little slower than usual.


----------



## GlitchyDot (Mar 30, 2020)

Transportation is still a thing in USA even trough Covid-19 ...but companies and brokers are monitoring it closely and Amazon has its own trucks, vans, etc and operates trough states so I'm positive you can order that stuff but not sure hows in UK/EU probs not every man in the van wants to work during these times in the UK.


----------



## lasuit (Mar 30, 2020)

Freebsd T-Shirts & Shirt Designs | Zazzle UK
					

Find the right fit while staying in style with Freebsd t-shirts from Zazzle. Choose from an array of fantastic designs or create your own today!



					www.zazzle.co.uk


----------



## razrx (Mar 30, 2020)

GlitchyDot said:


> Transportation is still a thing in USA even trough Covid-19 ...but companies and brokers are monitoring it closely and Amazon has its own trucks, vans, etc and operates trough states so I'm positive you can order that stuff but not sure hows in UK/EU probs not every man in the van wants to work during these times in the UK.



Well, amazon.com returns me they won't deliver to my address currently when trying to order movies.
These are movies from amazon themselves, not some 3rd party vendor.
So I figured that would be due to Covid-19.


----------



## GlitchyDot (Mar 30, 2020)

razrx said:


> Well, amazon.com returns me they won't deliver to my address currently when trying to order movies.
> These are movies from amazon themselves, not some 3rd party vendor.
> So I figured that would be due to Covid-19.


I'm talking about hardcopies.
Amazon uses and third-party vendors as well and it does not matter what you ordering... So nearest Amazon don't have what you want - it comes from another Amazon and if they have no drivers available - 3rd party comes in and sometimes 3rd party won't take it as $$$$ talks sometimes it takes ages for your order to process due to lack of drivers etc. basically I would say 99.9% due to covid-19
My colleagues ordered some stuff from amazon last week or 2 weeks ago - today they got an email stating that they will be delivered on April 20th only ... but it could change as it's Amazon.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

I would suggest just waiting out the storm, order when this Corona business has blown over and things are more or less back to normal again.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 30, 2020)

SirDice that would be next year, I guess...


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 30, 2020)

Crivens said:


> SirDice that would be next year, I guess...



Thats fine. If I had a fancy new FreeBSD hoodie, I would have no-one to show it off to anyway whilst sat at home in isolation.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> @SirDice that would be next year, I guess...


Yeah, I didn't specify a time frame. It's definitely going to take a while. 



kpedersen said:


> I would have no-one to show it off to anyway whilst sat at home in isolation.


Everybody's still quite busy posting on Facebook, Instragram, TikTok and whatever else is hot these days


----------



## aragats (Mar 30, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago I re-ordered and received my hoodie (see my old post). The first time I uploaded a file I made, second time just clicked "re-order). I bet there exist companies in Europe which can do the same. I can try finding the original file used for embroidery.


----------



## aragats (Mar 30, 2020)

Here is the SVG fie I created. It has limited number of colors (I believe 5) which is important for embroidery. On the vendor's web site vistaprint.com I see it as an EPS, I don't remember, I converted before uploading or they converted. By they way, it looks that Vistaprint has sites in Europe too - just change the language.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 31, 2020)

Fun fact: wallmart reported increase of sales in shirts/tops. Not in pants. Must be how home office works.
Go figure..


----------



## mark_j (Mar 31, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Fun fact: wallmart reported increase of sales in shirts/tops. Not in pants. Must be how home office works.
> Go figure..


You only need a top  on when video conferencing...  Working in underwear  is so comfortable.  That's how I roll, anyway.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 31, 2020)

mark_j said:


> You only need a top  on when video conferencing...  Working in underwear  is so comfortable.  That's how I roll, anyway.


You should abstain from the emoticons. Now you will forever be associated with wearing a bikini under your dress shirt. _out of my head, cursed images. Mind bleach! _


----------

